# New South African Mod!



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

Now this is exciting! One of our very own is producing what looks to be a winner! Fantastic Video Intro!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 27


----------



## Nooby (26/8/14)

Awesome Intro WOW... Proudly South African! Gave me goose bumps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/8/14)

Cant wait to see it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now this is exciting! One of our very own is producing what looks to be a winner! Fantastic Video Intro!



wow thats a fantastic intro and the mod looks very very well done!

congrats and goodluck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

Wow, stunning!!!! Love the video!!! Love the chalk! Love the music! And now I want one! 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby (26/8/14)

Just imagine people from across the world purchasing Mods from SA. Wow.. unbelievable lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (26/8/14)

hope you sell millions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (26/8/14)

anticipation is immense!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/8/14)

Thanks for the great response guys. Prototypes should be arriving mid September. The design has some new features to try and keep the cloners at bay. But I am working on retailer locally and internationally. Fingers crossed. And expect a full reveal video once the prototyping is complete and pappa is happy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Rellik (26/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

Now that's a pro intro @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (26/8/14)

Looking mighty fine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (26/8/14)

Wow! Looks incredible! Great job @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (26/8/14)

I will be watching this space closely, have to have a proudly South African Mod in my collection, not a option, it is a must have. Support Local Proudly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (26/8/14)

That blew my mind, Did you do the Adobe After Effects video? From scratch? If that's the case the its easily 15h hours of work minimum for promo like that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vaalboy (26/8/14)

W.O.W 

Love the video

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/8/14)

EPIC AD!!!! WoW! I havent even seen the end result and i already want it! great stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (26/8/14)

That is an epic video intro, simply amazing stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/8/14)

Wow wow wow CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS. wie is jou pappa. Lol classic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/14)

Very very cool! I best start saving then, hmmm


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/8/14)

Totally awesome video!
Well done @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/8/14)

well done HP

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/8/14)

Brilliant. Absolutely epic! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (26/8/14)

johan said:


> Now that's a pro intro @HPBotha!
> 
> View attachment 10431


 
Indeed.
Production value is fantastic.

Smashing the boundaries there @HPBotha!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (26/8/14)

Congrats @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/8/14)

Thanks guys/girls - there are some large hurdles to overcome in the next few weeks, but just had to share with you all and drum up some excitement about the project. It's time that we take some initiative and get some local development done - there are allot of you that have some great ideas. Hopefully the Hydrus project will get some grooves cut for some great developments to come. I am already working on SX350 and DNA30 modules for the Hydrus, so as soon as the prototypes pass QC we can start on the accessory devices to make this a real 100% customisable and modular product. Its typical South African, we have so many ideas and combined we can make something great. 

Thank you for your awesome support and especially @Rob Fisher for posting the vid up - i was a bit hesitant, but love that it was picked up. spread and share guys, need to drum up some hefty support to make this a success!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (26/8/14)

HPBotha said:


> Thanks guys/girls - there are some large hurdles to overcome in the next few weeks, but just had to share with you all and drum up some excitement about the project. It's time that we take some initiative and get some local development done - there are allot of you that have some great ideas. Hopefully the Hydrus project will get some grooves cut for some great developments to come. I am already working on SX350 and DNA30 modules for the Hydrus, so as soon as the prototypes pass QC we can start on the accessory devices to make this a real 100% customisable and modular product. Its typical South African, we have so many ideas and combined we can make something great.
> 
> Thank you for your awesome support and especially @Rob Fisher for posting the vid up - i was a bit hesitant, but love that it was picked up. spread and share guys, need to drum up some hefty support to make this a success!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (26/8/14)

I had such a wow moment @HPBotha !!! Trust this is gonna be beautiful, well engineered, functional and just plain EPIC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (27/8/14)

If the video is that good, imagine what the mod is gonna be like.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (27/8/14)

Awesome @HPBotha ! Where do vendors sign up for this?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/8/14)

is there a link to the video. work proxy blocking videos...


----------



## KimH (27/8/14)

Absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see the finished product.
Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)

Well done @HPBotha, it looks amazing  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## HPBotha (27/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Awesome @HPBotha ! Where do vendors sign up for this?


 
I am currently establishing vendor rights to the range - but i will announce once the prototypes are here - i will register on the forums as a 'vendor' soon...if there is a 'developer' section i will have a separate forum on ecigssa... no idea what is ahead at the moment, I just have the pre-pregnancy jitters at the moment!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/8/14)

Incredible... You have our support all the way!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## sunneyboy (27/8/14)

Great stuff . Good luck with the release 

Damn!!!! 

That video gave me goosebumps. I wouldnt openly admit to that on any of the other forums I subscribe to.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (27/8/14)

I dont even know what it is, but ill buy one....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert (27/8/14)

Will be a must have for sure!


----------



## Xhale (28/8/14)

I concur, damn fine intro video..twittered it out to all and sundry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (28/8/14)

Xhale said:


> I concur, damn fine intro video..twittered it out to all and sundry.


Thanks mate beat those African drums!!! (Just this morning received notification that they are well on their way and I should have photos from them soon. But will release once I have the mechs on my desk for inspection. If anyone has contacts in packaging it will be a massive bonus. Need to send out three review samples.... Eta two weeks time...


----------



## Mike (28/8/14)

Umm... Shotgun?


----------



## Mike (30/10/14)

@HPBotha, how are things looking?


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/14)

Mike said:


> @HPBotha, how are things looking?


 shipping tomorrow!!!!

then its casting locally and then press fitting - so i am expecting 'press' release soon


----------



## Mike (30/10/14)

Hahaha.. Uncanny timing. Excellent, I'm looking forward to this!!!


----------



## HPBotha (30/10/14)

you and me both mate!!! took forever to get this far, but the learning curve is only matched by my excitement!
From November I will be able to share more in depth details without fear of holding back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (31/10/14)

Great work @HPBotha 
Just a pity that it's not in 26650 as well. I already have two 18650 tube mods. Won't be buying another one.
If you ever do a 26650, then I'll buy it


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (27/12/14)

Whats happening ? How much ? 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (27/12/14)

Must have shipped with SAPO

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## HPBotha (28/12/14)

Please see the update on the forum

I am sure you can understand the level of work that is going into the project is such that i cannot afford to have the ball dropped by trying to reach a deadline. I am really trying to make South Africa's first foray into the PV market one that will do the community proud. 

Thank you for the continued support!!! I really need any and all input as much as possible - from both the community and that of the vendors regarding design and design implementation. 

I appreciate any help!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

